# how important is curing for potency?



## guy incognito (Oct 22, 2010)

Can I expect anything to change from harvest to proper cure in terms of potency?

If I smoke my harvest, even though it smells like hay and is harsh, will I still get the same effects as if I properly cured it?

I'm not too happy with my last couple plants harvested, and i'm wondering if the curing process is going to make much of a difference, other than making it smell better and have the smoke be less harsh.


----------



## bill4588 (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah it does make a difference. my plant has gotten about 3x as potent since i jared it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Grnthum (Oct 22, 2010)

It will make the taste, smell and effect better. The hay smell and taste will go away and you will be loving it.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 22, 2010)

A portion of THC in newly harvested plants is on a non-psychoactive form. It takes time for it to transform into a psychoactive form and a long slow dry followed by a long cure assure the non-psychoactive THC will become psychoactive.


----------



## thedude27 (Oct 22, 2010)

My understanding is that there is minimal decarboxiliation during curing, if I had to make an educated guess I would say the fact that your plant is dried at the end of the curing process has more to do with potency that the curing process. Ie the plant material per bowl is higher since the bulk of the mass is infact plant material instead of water. Most of you "testing" your weed before cure still have wet weed (since you need moisture to complete the cure). I have found flash curing/dry (at <90 degrees using rapidly moving air in complete darkeness) and then using a controlled cure (where I slowly add distilled water back and only cure the minimim amount to smooth the smoke) gives me the best result due to the control it provides. Also smell seems to be enhanced a great deal using this method as well as bag appeal. I have also found that it seems like flash cured has the greatest effect (although I will agree with added harshness to the smoke). Just my experience, I'm sure there will me many ppl that think I'm crazy for going against popular opinion. lol 

Also to add you do not want decarboxolized weed if you plan on storing it for any amount of time(if you dont beleive me, notice how fast edibles loose their potency(if you store edibles it is critical to keep them cold and away from light). Also all you ppl storing your weed in glass jars, you might want to do what I do and wrap them in foil.

If you take a look at ed rosenthall's MJ growers handbook he has this information in there as he provides THC Dedregation numbers for various forms of MJ when exposed to various factors (light/heat/etc). You really want to keep light away.


----------



## obijohn (Oct 22, 2010)

I've found quick-dried weed is VERY potent..just harsh and green tasting


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 22, 2010)

Has anyone had bud from the same plant tested several times throughout the months to see if curing _actually_ increases potency? I've found curing to smooth out the smoke, but maybe that means I can take bigger hits, giving me the false perception that the 'potency' has increased.


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 22, 2010)

Id say it improves smell and smoke quality. Def more smooth after a 2 week cure, finishered her up before I could get too a 3 week cure though.


----------



## obijohn (Oct 22, 2010)

Damn, I just had one outdoor sativa and have 10 quart jars 2/3 full of bud. Except for company/parties I only have a few bongs hits every night. Should last through next season. Of course I'll occaisionally get an 1/8th of something from the dispensariy every now and then for a different buzz


----------



## Kphlash (Oct 22, 2010)

Im going to talk to my boss and see if he will let me get some of our herb tested over time to see if it gets better. Personally i think potency stops once the moisture is removed from the buds-basically once it is off the plant.

How it is dried and the amount of chlorophyll that is able to evaporate is going to make smoking it more enjoyable, just like flushing it well. None of these are super important, but add to the enjoyment of the experience.

Just like aging your beef is not 100% imperative to having a good steak, but it does make a huge difference to the end result if you have tried both. its just an extra step toward increased enjoyment.

When i used to get bud off the street it was semi-wet usually, and we would cure it in jars in the dark and it looked a ton better, crystals, taste, smell, etc. but since i started growing and seeing my herb from start to finish, i think it is just how it looks when it dries, like anything else, when it dries out it looks more crystalline.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 22, 2010)

Kphlash said:


> Personally i think potency stops once the moisture is removed from the buds-basically once it is off the plant.


*harvesting and curing *

*Does curing affect potency?*

&#65533; &#65533; *Does curing affect potency?* 

The very short answer is YES. It does affect potency in a very positive manner. Curing cannabis after harvesting for few days to several months will improve the potency, as well as the taste and texture of the buds. 

There are several process and effects which take place during curing that can rationally and scientifically explain the increase in potency and improvement of the smoke in cured material: 

*Cannabinoid Conversion* 

Naturally, as the metabolic processes continue during curing, the conversion of cannabergerol to tetrahydrocannabinol will continue and the potency of the pot will increase. This is because cannabergerol (CBG) is the non-psychoactive precursor for tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Of course, the exact change in THC content will necessarily be dependant upon the concentration of CBG in the fresh material at harvest. Of course any remaining precursors necessary to form additional cannabidiol (CBD) and other cannabinoids will also be consumed and converted. 



http://cannabis.com/growing/curing-does-curing-affect-potency.html


*Curing*
Even though the plants appear to be dry, they still contain moisture inside. This moisture affects taste and potency. To remove this excess moisture, curing is necessary. Curing makes the bud uniformly dry and converts virtually all THC into its psychoactive form.


http://www.marijuanagrowing.com/dhtml/media_articles_en_13_2.php


Proper drying and curing will also ensure maximum potency of the marijuana you have grown. Marijuana is not potent just after harvest. Some of the THC is in a non-psychoactive acidic form. Drying marijuana the right way will convert the non-psychoactive acidic compounds into psychoactive THC. 

http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj009.htm


----------



## Kphlash (Oct 23, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> *harvesting and curing *
> 
> *Does curing affect potency?*
> 
> ...


lol bricktop always leaving the long end of a short answer. I was speaking more about the hippy way of rooting the plant and hanging it upside down whole so all the THC drips down into the ends of the buds-lol

But yes-Brick top is right in the fact that wet bud does not have as much active THC in it as a fully dried (cured) bud. Regardless of what you want to call the process. Curing it is drying it slower for longer periods enhances flavor and smoothness of smoke-but as long as it is 100% throughout the stem and the bud you will be getting all the THC its got-storing it for longer just assures this process. 

**stem should be brownish/grey, not green and break with fibers-like any twig on the ground**

There have been debates about this for years-as to hang drying vs screen drying, sweating the buds in a bag, jaring them for 12 hrs then burbing them for the 1st week. all these different things, ive also heard of people putting them into their oven at low temps to dry and getting higher than their slow cured bud-but the taste is not nearly as strong or smooth. Once its legal nationwide-large scale testing on it will begin on how to maximize THC after harvest.

I personally screen dry mine for 3-5 days and then jar them in my bins and put them in the fridge(WEED ONLY FRIDGE! NO MIXING SMELLS) turned up to be about 50-55degrees 'F ~20%humidity) and alternate between lid on and lid off for about 12hrs at a time rotating them in the bin each time. After about 1 week of that they are pretty much perfect. the longer time on the screen does dry them faster (less stems-more air circulation) but by keeping them in the fridge with the lid open for 12 hrs acts like a cigar humidifier but doesnt make them moldy. There are also products called SAP (super absorbent packets) that they use in cigar boxes- so once you dry/cure your bud well, but dont like it crispified and explode crystals when you touch it. put 1 SAP in a large jar with your bud-its like 10-12% humidity- i dont recommend over 30% ever for drying buds-mold sucks.

the bins we have hold a QP in almost 1 layer so they are not bunched up, i recommend using the biggest jars you can, or multiple jars with little amounts this will help them cure better and faster and not get moldy


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 1, 2010)

Well i've been testing the weed every few days or so, and it appears to not only taste and smell better, but it's getting me more baked every time I try it. I've been trying to get it with a totally clean pallet (ie not having smoked all day).

I don't think it's nearly as good as what I was expecting for "homegrown", but it's better than dirt weed I can buy. Plus I know if it's this good then my next batch will be better as I learn what to do. This plant was almost dead and totally stressed, I should be able to get some kick ass bud next round if I can keep the plants alive (and they look much healthier than their sister - who the threads about).


----------



## NwSticKyicky (Nov 2, 2010)

I was sitting on almost a pound of some OG Kush for a good month two months. I kept it in protien shake jugs (good light proof jug) and it only got danker and danker.  pretty big difference in my opinion


----------

